# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Can lucid dreaming put you in a coma/kill you?

## OhSnapItsGretch

Hey everyone! I haven't been on in sooo long, I've been soo busy. But anyways, on Instagram, lots of people are talking about a girl named CeeCee who was lucid dreaming and started breathing weird then went to the hospital. I don't know the full story, I wasn't there. But apparently she'll be home in a few days, but now EVERYONE is going on and on and on about how 'lucid dreaming is dangerous' 'lucid dreaming should be ****ed with' and stuff like that. Like, I know A LOT about lucid dreaming, and I keep telling everyone that all lucid dreaming IS, is when you are aware you are dreaming while you're in a dream. Everyone's like 'nuh-uh, that's not what it is, dumb***, you don't know anything about it' I really want to say to those people, Well then WHAT IS IT. And when did you get a degree in lucid dreaming (I don't have one... I'm like 13.) but it's kind of annoying. I really want to know, to like make everyone feel better, well, CAN it? From an educated guess on my part, I don't think it can unless you have a medical condition, but you would know if you did and you wouldnt LD anyways...... But I just want an answer. Please put sources or if you like took a class on it or something. Thanks so much. ~Gretchen

----------


## Darkmatters

Damn - yeah, I once heard about somebody who died while they _weren't_ lucid dreaming, so it's dangerous not to be lucid dreaming! Eediots!!

----------


## melanieb

You can not die from lucid dreaming.  Period.

Lucid dreaming only means you are aware you are dreaming while you are dreaming. Nothing more.

There is no voo-doo, no magic, nor does it mess with your heart or breathing.


It sounds like a hoax, but if it's based on a real person they undoubtedly have a medical condition.

I'm glad you are using your brain when all those around you clearly are not.



Send them to our main page if they really need more information.

----------


## melanieb

Okay, I found the threads you were talking about.


*Spoiler* for _posts_: 



http://web.stagram.com/p/230584291097548888_26132533
@irish_accents (Niall is beautiful .) 's Instagram photos | Webstagram - the best Instagram viewer





All I can say is, "Really?!"   ::wtf:: 

Some people really need a structured life.


Do not worry. if she is real then she has a medical condition.

Many of the people are expressing concerns about the condition called *Sleep Paralysis*. They're afraid that it will cause them issues. Sleep paralysis happens every time you sleep to keep you from acting out your dreams and walking around. It is possible to wake up while still under the effects of sleep paralysis and this feels weird and sometimes scary to people *but it is totally harmless*.

----------


## Sageous

So, Gretchen,, forgive me for not reading the whole thread MelanieB provided (I have better things to do; we all should), but how exactly did they know "Cee Cee" was LD'ing before her coma?  Is she a telepath too?

Just curious, as I'm finding myself agreeing with MelanieB that this smacks of a hoax.   Maybe you shouldn't take it too seriously, and don't bother will the fools who choose to do so.

----------


## Taffy

Short answer: no
Long answer: nope

----------


## Ekyu

Yes, lucid dreaming has a 0.00000000001% chance to trap your soul between life and death! It's a curse from an ancient witch. Only way to get out is to collect all the dragonballs and ask the dragon to release u from your eternal torment.  ::lol:: 

But no, it is not possible unless you have a medical condition or something. So keep on lucid dreaming!

----------


## Rothgar

Dreaming is dreaming, and we all dream multiple times every night. And I had several lucid dreams before I ever heard of it. It is a totally normal human experience. The fear of ignorant people should be summarily ignored. There are natural lucid dreamers, too, who always are lucid. Its like wiggling your ears or whistling...taking something we can naturally do accidentally and learning to do it more frequently.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

It could if you don't get paralyzed during REM
lol also just read the thread, "yeah don't mess with tis shit yo, u cn go into shock man it aint cool broda don't do this man it's worse than crack man"
yoshiiqueen Listen to alicia , it can fuck your brain up bad .  4h
youreextraordinharry @sammygirl3737 something you do to control your dreams but it can ring demons to your body.

----------


## EthicalEye

Dreaming is a normal brain activity...Lucid dreaming is far more advance activity in brain...the only thing is, your logic part of your brain is involve in the process during lucid..The only thing that you feel trap in a dream is. At the start of your dream you get lucid and stabilaze it, i experience it, that i get bored in a Lucid dream (Stupid Dreaming Manirism) that i want to be woken up but i cant, i get stuck in a false awakening again and again.

----------


## Ladusence

Is this real life?!
This is what happens when the religious and superstitious try to do internet, poor sheeple.

_Trust in humankind -10_

----------


## Spyyko

There is actually a condition involving REM and your body not fully inducing sleep paralysis.  Pretty much, if you're walking around your house in your dream, you're probably doing something similar in waking life.  There was actually a case of a guy (with the prior condition) falling off of his 6th story balcony, WHILE DREAMING.  Fortunately, he survived ::banana:: 

As long as you don't have this condition (it's rare) I wouldn't worry about comas or other injuries due to lucid dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## Ekyu

True, but that also can happen with non lucid dreaming. So i wouldn't worry to mutch about that, and even if ur sleep walking the chances of that happening is quite small. But with so many people on this planet, it has to happen once in a while, that's just a mathematical fact. Saying that it's because of lucid dreaming is just silly..

----------


## Rothgar

just a reminder that not all us religious folk believe that lucid dreaming is evil and dangerous... although I admit I may be in the minority among that group....

----------


## Mancon

Not at all! The only way you could die while lucid dreaming is if you had a condition where you didn't get paralyzed while dreaming, got lucid, and then walked of a ledge or something in real life. Other than that, it is completely safe!  :smiley:

----------

